# Raleigh, NC/ Charleston, SC/ Savannah, GA



## vbmedic11 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey everyone, i'm looking into moving out of the area i currently reside. I'm interested in possibly moving to Raleigh, NC or Charleston, SC or Savannah, GA. I'm looking to get in contact with any EMS workers in those areas. I have a few questions regarding their EMS systems.

-Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)
-Is EMS city employed or is it strictly private ambulance contracted to run 911?
-What is the starting pay rang for Paramedics, more importantly, is it a livable wage for the area?
-Whats the call volume like?
- Do you enjoy the area?
-Whats the hiring process like?
-What are the shifts like? (12 hours? rotating? ect)
- Are you allowed to sit at a station till you get a call or do the assign you an area to post?
- Do have your protocols online?
- Requirements for hiring?
- Is there room for advancement?
-Do they provide continuing education or am i going to have to pay out of pocket for classes?

Some of these questions are online but i can't find any two sites that agree. If you can answer any or all of these questions i would really appreciate it!! Thanks guys!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2017)

I can fill you in on Savannah. 

-Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)

Savannah EMS is currently covered by Southside Fire and EMS. They provide fire coverage to the county and contract EMS to both City and County. The EMS division is separate from fire. There is a LOT of talk about Savannah fire taking over EMS for the city. They're currently putting their guys through paramedic school. Surrounding communities, like Pooler, also want to run their own EMS. I think once Savannah breaks the seal, it'll be game on. 

-Is EMS city employed or is it strictly private ambulance contracted to run 911?

Private contract. 


-What is the starting pay rang for Paramedics, more importantly, is it a livable wage for the area?

15 bucks an hour for new medics with no experience. You can negotiate.  Lots and lots of OT make it affordable. Savannah is cheap. 

-Whats the call volume like?

Ridiculously busy. Savannah is urban EMS. Although, the outlying communities have slower stations. 

- Do you enjoy the area?

Savannah is okay. Lots of crime in the city. Beaches are great. River street is a great party zone. Come visit. 

-Whats the hiring process like?

Southside has a written test and interview. 

-What are the shifts like? (12 hours? rotating? ect)

They rotate. Most of the city shifts are 12s. 

- Are you allowed to sit at a station till you get a call or do the assign you an area to post?

Downtown units street post. Outlying station's don't. 

- Do have your protocols online?

They're pretty similar to the Georgia statewide. 

- Requirements for hiring?

Seems like a pulse and patch. 

- Is there room for advancement?

Eh. Maybe. 

-Do they provide continuing education or am i going to have to pay out of pocket for classes?

Not sure. I know Southside is hiring an education coordinator. 


I live in Savannah, but work for a different county agency outside the city. It's not perfect, but it's MILES ahead of Southside.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 21, 2017)

Speaking just for Raleigh (and throwing in Durham and Chapel Hill NC too)



vbmedic11 said:


> -Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)


yes, fire and EMS are completely separate entities, yet the FD goes on my EMS calls as first responders


vbmedic11 said:


> -Is EMS city employed or is it strictly private ambulance contracted to run 911?


EMS in NC is mostly county run, so you will be County Employees, with the occasional non-profit EMS agency in the Wake EMS system (PM me if you want some clarification on that one).  Regardless of where you work, treatment protocols and equipment are the same.


vbmedic11 said:


> -What is the starting pay rang for Paramedics, more importantly, is it a livable wage for the area?


$15 an hour, give or take, depending on experience (so you might be able to make more), and very livable, especially if you are ok with living in the county vs inside the city limits.


vbmedic11 said:


> -Whats the call volume like?


busy, but it's rare to be doing back to back to back jobs for your entire shift.


vbmedic11 said:


> - Do you enjoy the area?


love it


vbmedic11 said:


> -Whats the hiring process like?


http://www.wakegov.com/ems/about/careers/Pages/careers.aspx


vbmedic11 said:


> -What are the shifts like? (12 hours? rotating? ect)


12 hours are the standard.  they are still some 24s, but they are being converted to 12s.


vbmedic11 said:


> - Are you allowed to sit at a station till you get a call or do the assign you an area to post?


all units (with few exceptions) are posted in an EMS station.


vbmedic11 said:


> - Do have your protocols online?


http://www.wakegov.com/ems/medical/Pages/systemtreatmentprotocols.aspx


vbmedic11 said:


> - Requirements for hiring?


http://www.wakegov.com/ems/about/careers/Pages/careers.aspx

All 3 counties have a 4-6 week EMS academy, where you are paid to attend, monday to friday, afterwhich you are assigned to a truck as a 3rd for their field training program.


vbmedic11 said:


> - Is there room for advancement?


in theory, yes, assuming there are openings in other areas.  http://www.wakegov.com/ems/about/careers/Pages/careers.aspx


vbmedic11 said:


> -Do they provide continuing education or am i going to have to pay out of pocket for classes?


they provide continuing education, which is required, and you are paid to attend it.

Wake EMS: http://www.wakegov.com/ems/Pages/default.aspx
Durham EMS: http://dconc.gov/government/departm...al-services/the-durham-county-ems-system-2712
Orange County EMS http://orangecountync.gov/departments/emergency_services/index.php


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 22, 2017)

Any reason you are restricting your research to just those three metro areas?

Charlotte is booming and has become a really cool area, with lots to do and a location that is pretty central to both the mountains and the cost. They have a busy and pretty well-regarded EMS system. Probably a little more expensive than some of these other areas, but still very affordable compared to most large metro areas. I can tell you all about Charlotte and a little about the EMS scene, but there are others on here who know a lot more about Charlotte-area EMS than I do.

Winston-Salem / Greensboro / High point. I can't speak much about the area but it might be worth looking into. 

If you want to be closer to the coast, look into Greenville NC, Rocky Mount NC, and Wilmington NC. The Columbia, SC area is only about 1.5 hours from Charleston. Greenville, SC is a really cool little city, but closer to the mountains than the beach. 

Also there are many small, rural, county-based systems throughout the Carolinas. Many of these don't pay great, but some of them have decent equipment and protocols and a call volume that won't leave you gasping for air by noon. Generally very low cost of living in the rural Carolinas, too.

I don't know anything about New Hanover EMS (Wilmington) these days, but I looked into them years ago and was pretty impressed. Plus I really like the Wilmington area. Good mix of old urban character downtown, modern suburban convenience, and beach towns. Not unlike Savannah at all, sort of like Charleston. That would still be one of the first places I'd look if i wanted to be close to the Carolina coast and work for a good EMS system.


----------



## Daiawa (Apr 22, 2017)

As far as Charleston County is concerned...(we are currently hiring)

-Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)
*Yes, we are a county based service, working with 14~ Fire departments*
-Is EMS city employed or is it strictly private ambulance contracted to run 911?
*County employed with state benefits*
-What is the starting pay rang for Paramedics, more importantly, is it a livable wage for the area?
*Base medic is $17.33 (41k~), crew chief bump is 18% with 3% raises at 1,3,5,7 years and merit based raises after. Livable, especially if you choose to live in one of the neighboring areas.*
-Whats the call volume like?
*Depends on the day/assignment. Could be 12 calls in 12 hours or none, average I would say is 6. Transport times can range from 1 hour to literally 1 minute.* 
- Do you enjoy the area?
*Charleston speaks for itself, its especially good if you enjoy the water.* 
-Whats the hiring process like?
*Written test, followed by peer interview.* 
-What are the shifts like? (12 hours? rotating? ect)
*2 on 2 off, every other weekend is a 3 day either on or off. Pay week is based F-F*
- Are you allowed to sit at a station till you get a call or do the assign you an area to post?
*We are modified SSM, the majority of our posts are at stations, however street corners are also utilized. That being said crew comfort is taken into consideration, such as posts at full service gas stations or places with nearby food options. I will say however, its not a place for someone who expects to come sit and relax. If a "slow" truck catches a call, another truck is sent to fill their station. So the "slow" truck may be busy the entire shift. That being said, around 2 hours before shift change, an honest effort is made to get said trucks back to their respective stations. *
- Do have your protocols online?
*I do not believe so. We have a new medical director who is progressive, and open to ideas. We have RSI, Ketamine, etc, all on standing orders. PM me if you have other questions.  *
- Requirements for hiring?
*View our job listings, even if you don't have the "required" experience, still apply. *
- Is there room for advancement?
*Yes, after 6 months you are able to test for crew chief (in charge of the unit), then Captain, Division supervisor, etc.*.
-Do they provide continuing education or am i going to have to pay out of pocket for classes?
*All paid for once per month. We are trying to transition to a mostly on-line CE system with our in person sessions being devoted to skills and system improvement discussions.



*
Also to add, the oldest truck in our fleet is a 2014, with new trucks coming every year. All equipment is kept up to date, we also utilize a "bin" stocking system, so check off takes less than 5 minutes. If an issue arises with your unit, you go out of service and change into a new one. So there are very few "ghetto fixes" you deal with. All said, it is not the system is used to be, it is finally a place to proud to work at.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

Charleston County EMS seems interesting. I have an affinity for beaches and beach communities.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 22, 2017)

@Daiawa, are you all-ALS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

Texas is a thing, y'all. We're like Carolina except with better steak and less taxes. Also, no state scope of practice.

Creek's growing on me somewhat, and I'll throw it out there: the Houston area and Texas in general have some really, really good places.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Texas is a thing, y'all. We're like Carolina except with better steak and less taxes. Also, no state scope of practice.
> 
> Creek's growing on me somewhat, and I'll throw it out there: the Houston area and Texas in general have some really, really good places.



Except you have to live in the Houston area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Except you have to live in the Houston area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can see the air outside somedays and I live in a swamp that sounds like the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.


----------



## Daiawa (Apr 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @Daiawa, are you all-ALS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are an ALS system, with roughly 60% of trucks being dual medic and the rest Medic/EMT.


----------



## vbmedic11 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daiawa said:


> As far as Charleston County is concerned...(we are currently hiring)
> 
> -Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)
> *Yes, we are a county based service, working with 14~ Fire departments*
> ...




thanky ou this is a huge help, if you don't mind i would like to PM you in the future!


----------



## vbmedic11 (Apr 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I can fill you in on Savannah.
> 
> -Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)
> 
> ...





thank you, this was very helpful


----------



## vbmedic11 (Apr 24, 2017)

thank you everyone, this gave me a good starting point!


----------



## terrible one (Apr 24, 2017)

So living on let's say $45k a year is possible in the Raleigh area? Or Charleston? I'm a single guy with no debt and very little overhead, and I looked at these areas for a possible relocation. But it just seemed to me that mid 40 salary wasn't enough (and by living I mean comfortable, not barely scraping by). Not looking to get rich by any means but I also don't want to have to live in the ghetto.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 25, 2017)

When I first moved to Raleigh, I was making about 30K a year, had a 900 square foot 2 bedroom apartment in north Raleigh (which was a nice quiet residential area).  I now make a little bit more than 45k a year, am  renting a 1300 square foot house, 3 bedrooms, in north west Raleigh, and am paying less than 1300 a month for it.  If you live in the county (instead of in the city limits) it's even cheaper.  And I'm supporting my wife and our newborn son.

Can you afford the million dollar houses?  probably not. But as a single guy with no debt and little overhead?  do you really need a million dollar house?  

If your making 45k, you'll be fine.


----------



## CTMD (May 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I can fill you in on Savannah.
> 
> -Are fire and EMS separate systems? ( meaning can you just be a paramedic and not a firefighter)
> 
> ...


So is Savannah fire not currently ALS? Or do they just not transport? I had a partner who said he used to work for them as a medic but this was back in like 07 I believe. 
As far as the protocols, how do they compare to Sussex? (I couldn't find them on the state website)


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2017)

Just because this thread spiked my curiosity, I lived out at Ft Bragg NC for a few years, I know the base has it's own Fire and EMS, but what about Fayetteville (Cumberland Co)? Is there a Cumberland Co EMS Agency, or does someone like MEDIC cover my old stomping grounds?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2017)

CTMD said:


> So is Savannah fire not currently ALS? Or do they just not transport? I had a partner who said he used to work for them as a medic but this was back in like 07 I believe.
> As far as the protocols, how do they compare to Sussex? (I couldn't find them on the state website)



No, City of Savannah Fire is strictly first responders. Southside Fire is the department that covers the county OUTSIDE of the unincorporated city. They run the EMS for both city and county, and until recently they cross trained their staff for fire and EMS. They now have separate divisions.

The protocols are nothing to write home about. Very basic. No RSI with paralytics for ground medics in Georgia. Some services do dirty intubations with only a sedative, like Etomodate or Versed.  Otherwise, it's pretty standard stuff. 

The statewide model protocols are being updated. When they're complete, they'll appear here; http://dph.georgia.gov/ems-rules-and-protocols


----------



## CTMD (May 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> No, City of Savannah Fire is strictly first responders. Southside Fire is the department that covers the county OUTSIDE of the unincorporated city. They run the EMS for both city and county, and until recently they cross trained their staff for fire and EMS. They now have separate divisions.
> 
> The protocols are nothing to write home about. Very basic. No RSI with paralytics for ground medics in Georgia. Some services do dirty intubations with only a sedative, like Etomodate or Versed.  Otherwise, it's pretty standard stuff.
> 
> The statewide model protocols are being updated. When they're complete, they'll appear here; http://dph.georgia.gov/ems-rules-and-protocols


I see. Hmm I wonder what he was referring to. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2017)

CTMD said:


> I see. Hmm I wonder what he was referring to. Thanks for the info!



He probably worked for Southside, as I mentioned above: "Southside Fire is the department that covers the county OUTSIDE of the unincorporated city. They run the EMS for both city and county, and *until recently they cross trained their staff for fire and EMS.* They now have separate divisions."

http://www.southsidefire.com/

City of Savannah Fire does not, and has not, run EMS calls.


----------



## DrParasite (May 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Just because this thread spiked my curiosity, I lived out at Ft Bragg NC for a few years, I know the base has it's own Fire and EMS, but what about Fayetteville (Cumberland Co)? Is there a Cumberland Co EMS Agency, or does someone like MEDIC cover my old stomping grounds?


Cape Fear Valley Health (hospital based EMS system) runs EMS in Cumberland County.  

One of my former coworkers used to work for them..... he didn't have many good things to say about the the system


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 12, 2017)

In case anyone was interested, Wake County EMS has opened their hiring process: https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWebHost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=2924404&PartnerId=25076&SiteId=5050


----------

